# Message Queue 4.4



## fsicher (12. Apr 2010)

Ich versuche eine einfache Anwendung zu realisieren, die mit *Message Queue 4.4* von Sun arbeiten und eine asynchrone Kommunikation ermöglichen soll. 


```
import javax.jms.*;
import com.sun.messaging.QueueConnectionFactory;

// ...

QueueConnectionFactory queueConFactory = new com.sun.messaging.QueueConnectionFactory();
QueueConnection queueConnection = queueConFactory.createQueueConnection();
QueueSession queueSession = queueConnection.createQueueSession(false,
                Session.AUTO_ACKNOWLEDGE);
// Queue namens 'myQueue' erstellen 
Queue queue = new com.sun.messaging.Queue("myQueue");

// Produzenten bzw. Konsumenten erstellen ...
```

Den gleichen Code habe ich sowohl beim Producer als auch Consumer (und natürlich nocht etwas mehr Code, der nicht gleich ist). 

Message Queue 4.4 wurde installiert und als Service (Win XP) gestartet. Alles funktioniert bestens, solange alles auf einem Rechner ausgeführt wird: Produzent, Konsument und der Message Queue Broker. 

Meine Frage: 
Wie kann ich erreichen, dass der Produzent von einem anderen Rechner gestartet werden kann? Bzw. ist es möglich, die URL irgendwie anzugeben, mit dem ich den Konsumenten bzw. den Message Queue Broker erreichen könnte, die auf einem anderen Rechner ausgeführt werden? Ich habe keine passende Möglichkeit gefunden (oder habe sie evtl. übersehen ).

Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## FArt (12. Apr 2010)

Die ConnectionFactory wird nicht instanziiert, sondern in der Regel über JNDI ermittelt. Somit werde auch die entsprechenden Stubs für das passende Protokoll (je nach Konfiguration) geliefert.

sun messagequeue remoting - Google-Suche


----------



## fsicher (13. Apr 2010)

Habe dies hier gefunden:

Naresh Yadav: JMS : Java Messaging Service : HelloWorld / Sample Program!!

Vielen Dank.


----------

